# watch this and learn from it



## superfire (Jan 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwVEr6d21IU&feature=related



:jawdrop:


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 13, 2009)

So what happened there exactly? They had a loaded pull rope on it and pulled the whole thing over as the guy was puttin in the backcut?


----------



## MotorSeven (Jan 14, 2009)

Jeeze, i had to turn that vid off.....it was making me seasick


RD


----------



## Col2y (Jan 14, 2009)

i didnt see the rope shut it off half way through it gave me a headache, but im thinking he made a good read on which way the tree wanted to go


----------



## superfire (Jan 14, 2009)

*this is the result of:*

root rot is what cause the tree to fail. the roots were weak and the vibration fro the face cut was what made it go over:jawdrop:


----------



## forestryworks (Jan 14, 2009)

you could've farted and the tree woulda fell on its own


----------



## superfire (Jan 14, 2009)

*i know*

i want people to be alert and learn that you need to evaluate each tree before cutting. when i first seen it i had to clean my shop floor. i was so shocked i spit up beer most of us pros know this but most hoeowners and fire wood hacks do not:jawdrop: i use to fall hazard snags in the FS campgrounds. this is the same thing i had happen to me. i was cussing and scare shet less when the tree came back at me. the tree was 3 foot DBH i dove under a concrete picnic table table. that was the last time i trusted our local so called forester.


----------



## Rickytree (Jan 15, 2009)

*learn what to look for*

Was there a pull rope on that? And was the tree dead? I guess it had to be with root rot like that. Was the tree well protected from the wind cuz wind should have brought it down. Any fungus/ stools at the base or ground?


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Jan 16, 2009)

the tree did have some shelf fungus on it and there was a pull line on a limb about 1/2 way up. Looks like root rot on an oak. I once was up in a 24" oak and the tree was live and seemingly healthy but felt a little shaky. So I took small pieces. 16" above the ground the tree was solid as a rock. When we made the final cut at ground level there was a hole so big you could have easily fit a basketball in the cavity. Scary stuff. Work safe.... Mike


----------



## BlackenedTimber (Mar 28, 2009)

I was unaware that the director of the Blair Witch Project had decided to switch to tree vids.


----------

